# Gulf Shores guide recommendation....



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

I’m taking the family to Gulf Shores in June and would like to do some fishing. Any recommendations on a fly fishing/light tackle guide? How is the fishing off the beach that time of year?


----------

